# Indian version of 'Thriller'



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very amusing video, for all the wrong reasons 
YouTube - Indian Thriller with English Lyrics!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

WTF????? What if I want to buy the bald seal?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahaha I remember watching this last year... I even downloaded the song of Limewire.
LOL.
.


----------



## Little Evie (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my ..lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Girly man???? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

That is wrong on levels that i have never even been to yet...lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, thriller it ain't. hhmmm, kinda wierd. but funny. most of it doesn't make any sense. or if it does i don't get it and i don't want to get it.


----------



## dhenyl19 (Jun 24, 2009)

hhmmmm kinda weird, but funny. Most of it doesn't make any sense or if it does i don't get it and i don't want to get it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

For added flavor, do a youtube search for "_thriller jail philippines_". I'm at work, blocked form youtube so I can't embed the video. 

_That girl in the jeans and pink halter...she's a man, man!_

The 1500 inmates also do Soulja Boy, MC Hammer, and Radio Gaga.


----------

